# Wiscube 2016



## RennuR (Aug 13, 2016)

*





Wiscube 2016!*

Wiscube 2016 was announced a while ago, but since I did not see a thread on the subject, and seeing that is is actually very soon, I thought I would inform you all on this competition, since I believe this will be the first cubing competition I, LRXC, am going to!

*Date*:
September 3rd 2016

*Location*:
American Legion Post 360 
417 E Main St, Waunakee, WI, 53597

There is still a lot of spots open left for the 3x3, I believe about 40!
The other events have many many spots still open, hopefully I can meet some of you people there, if I am able to go!

Here is the website for more information! Its very well put together 
Official Wiscube 2016 Website
​


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah! I'm going to dominate feet. Or at least maybe get a mean. That will probably be my best event.
My goals, in descending order of probability:
<35s 3x3 (I've never gotten a sub-30 Ao5, but close enough I wouldn't be shocked by it. I think 35s is fairly safe).
<2:30 Feet
<1:00 OH
1 successful blind solve. (Learning the technique, haven't put it all together to attempt a whole blind solve yet.)
<3:30 Megaminx (I need to cut almost 2:30 off my pb, but that's what the cutoff is so that's my goal.)


----------



## RennuR (Aug 16, 2016)

Cool stuff One Wheel! What part of Wisconsin you from?

Im going for sub 30 3x3x3, thats the only event im doing


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 16, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Cool stuff One Wheel! What part of Wisconsin you from?
> 
> Im going for sub 30 3x3x3, thats the only event im doing


SW. Between Viroqua and Prairie du Chien, a little closer to Viroqua.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 16, 2016)

A gotchya, im SE, 5 minutes from the border in Kenosha


----------



## Abo (Aug 16, 2016)

Going to this, anyone know why the events are as they are?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 17, 2016)

Abo said:


> Going to this, anyone know why the events are as they are?


Because those are the events that Joshua Feran wanted to compete in? He's the organizer, and currently one of only 5 people registered for every event out of 72 registered. If I organized a comp that's the way I would do it. Except I might include 3x3 just 'cause.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 19, 2016)

Goals:
3x3: sub 14.5 average, sub 13.5 single
7x7: I dunno, a single?
BLD: Single
Feet: sub 2:20 mean, sub 2 single
MBLD: 2/2
Pyra: sub 8 average, sub 5.53 single
Mega: sub 2:20 average, sub 2:05. single
Clock: sub 30 average, sub 27 single


----------



## Cubalion (Aug 19, 2016)

3x3- sub-45 avg, sub-35 single
Feet- get a mean
Pyra- no idea 
OH- sub-2 avg, sub-1:30 single
I might be overestimating my skill.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 26, 2016)

I forgot the tentative events:
OH: sub 30 average, sub 27 single
Square-1: sub 25 average, sub 22 single, podium?


----------



## CubingFTW (Aug 28, 2016)

3x3: sub-40 average
Pyra: sub-15 average
Clock: sub-30 average
OH: make cutoff


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 28, 2016)

CubingFTW said:


> 3x3: sub-40 average
> Pyra: sub-15 average
> Clock: sub-30 average
> OH: make cutoff


There's no cutoff listed for OH. Any idea what it would be? 
And is it my imagination that the megaminx hard cut has been creeping down? The first time I looked I thought it was 4:00, then I could have sworn it was 3:30, but now it's 3:00. Not that it really matters, my pb on mega is 5:57, so I'm not going to make any of those cuts, but I'd like to know what I'm shooting for anyway.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm just trying to get a feel for what's normal, but was it me or was the lighting bad? I probably could have cut 20 seconds off my Feet time if I could have seen the colors clearly. I just couldn't find pieces. I did end up with a PLL skip, which for me should have been ~2:30-2:40 instead of 3:01. I think the problem with 3x3 was mostly nerves, but my first two solves I made mistakes inserting the wrong pieces in f2l possibly because I saw the colors wrong.


----------

